# Quelle barette mémoire pour mon eMac ?



## manufree (11 Mars 2003)

Salut,
j'ai acheté une barette de 512 Mo pour mon eMac 700 ce week-end, mais elle n'est pas reconnue.
Comment choisir la bonne barette mémoire, connaissez-vous des marques sûres qui fonctionne sur l'eMac ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2003)

salut ,
j'ai acheté sur 

http://www.ram-discount.com 
une barette de 512 Mo pour mon emac 700 elle est reconnue sans pb
paiement par CB ,sécurisé ...magasin basé en suisse pres de geneve
no pb ,100%fiable,prix 90 euros,j'ai payé 0%de TVA!!
PG


----------

